# SRRV Status During Covid-19



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

Here’s the latest PRA Advisory with regard to which foreign nationals are allowed to enter the Philippines.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Oh so SRRV not married to Filipina/without kids in the Philippines are NOT allowed to enter the Philippines???
Wasn't it allowed earlier for foreigners with SRRV living in the Philippines to come back home to the Philippines? 
I had understood it as ALL with long stay VISAs as SRRV and 13a were allowed to enter.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Oh so SRRV not married to Filipina/without kids in the Philippines are NOT allowed to enter the Philippines???
> Wasn't it allowed earlier for foreigners with SRRV living in the Philippines to come back home to the Philippines?
> I had understood it as ALL with long stay VISAs as SRRV and 13a were allowed to enter.


It all changed around the second week of August.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I do not think SRRV was ever on the list of approved visa for reentry.

Not watching that closely as I am here and do not intend to leave for a while, until the situation clarifies.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Manitoba said:


> I do not think SRRV was ever on the list of approved visa for reentry.


 I don't know but I got told ALL LONG time VISAS give right to get in and I BELIEVE I did read the same official, but I didn't read it proper  

It would make sence foreigners with SRRV would have right to get HOME to the Philippines too...

It can have been changed anyway


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Lunkan said:


> I don't know but I got told ALL LONG time VISAS give right to get in and I BELIEVE I did read the same official, but I didn't read it proper
> 
> It would make sence foreigners with SRRV would have right to get HOME to the Philippines too...
> 
> It can have been changed anyway


As soon as the travel restrictions were in place the PRA issued a letter to all SRRV holders saying that they were NOT on the approved list to re-enter but could stay if they were in country.

So far I have seen nothing to change that and the SRRV is not on any approved lists for re-entering the Philippines unless you are married to a local or have dependent Filipino children.

It would make sense if it was approved for re-entry but IMFITP.


----------



## Saschok (Sep 12, 2020)

The PRA confirms to me weekly the ever same things: 
- no, a SRRV does not qualify for re-entering the Philippines
- yes, we know that this is a problem and we are trying to solve it. 

Needless to say that in the course of more than only "a few weeks" nothing did change. So, once again: A SRRV does definitely not qualify for re-rentering the Philippines at present. 

It is everyone's guess whether, when and how this ever will be changed.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Saschok said:


> The PRA confirms to me weekly the ever same things:
> - no, a SRRV does not qualify for re-entering the Philippines
> - yes, we know that this is a problem and we are trying to solve it.
> 
> ...


This is absolutely correct! I just completed the renewal my SRRV ID Card this week online and the PRA sent me an updated email with that exact same information in it on Monday, September 7th...they are aware that certain SRRV Visa holders are NOT currently allowed to enter back into the Philippines and they said they are working on this issue to get it resolved as quickly as possible...however, as was already pointed out...it's everyone's guess when this will actually take place.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Cebu Citizen said:


> This is absolutely correct! I just completed the renewal my SRRV ID Card this week online and the PRA sent me an updated email with that exact same information in it on Monday, September 7th...they are aware that certain SRRV Visa holders are NOT currently allowed to enter back into the Philippines and they said they are working on this issue to get it resolved as quickly as possible...however, as was already pointed out...it's everyone's guess when this will actually take place.


Renewed online and an email update? For some reason that really impresses me! LOL


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Cebu Citizen said:


> This is absolutely correct! I just completed the renewal my SRRV ID Card this week online .....


What did they do about your card or do you have to wait until you can get to a PRA office to get that?


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

*SRRV Renewal - Courier Fee*



Manitoba said:


> What did they do about your card or do you have to wait until you can get to a PRA office to get that?


When you renew online/ in the provinces, PRA charge a courier fee of ₱150 and the card is usually delivered by LBC. Renew outside the country and the courier fee is $20.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

pagbati said:


> When you renew online/ in the provinces, PRA charge a courier fee of ₱150 and the card is usually delivered by LBC. Renew outside the country and the courier fee is $20.


That is good to know, what did they do about the picture, use the last one or did you send one in electronically?


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

Manitoba said:


> That is good to know, what did they do about the picture, use the last one or did you send one in electronically?


So far, they always use the original.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Probably off topic but related,,,,, a little. When I got my first ACR card 8 years ago I had to supply all the bells and requirements including the 2 passport sized pics. Recently (after 5/6 years for us living in Oz) I had to apply for ACR again when renewing my visa after 3 or 4 months of lock downs, I did the right thing and followed the requirements for visa renewal and ACR,,,, including photos,,,,, no sir we don't need all that, just passport,,,, but what about the requested pics from your site? No sir we just take passport photo and no paperwork as you have been here long enough,,,,, 3 weeks later ACR when I again extended my visa. Streamlining? Great. Perhaps a website update would be in order.All this from a satellite office.
Only my experience with the left hand not telling the right hand but on the up side most times it works.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Manitoba said:


> What did they do about your card or do you have to wait until you can get to a PRA office to get that?



I think they are evidently making all these new changes due to the COVID19 pandemic and subsequent restrictions on travel with regards to quarantine measures but believe it or not...they actually said it will be delivered to my home...and it was!

The PRA charged me $30 US Dollars to renew my SRRV ID Card for three, (3), years...($10 per year)...and they charged me 150 pesos for a courier fee and said the new ID Card will be delivered to my home address on record. I completed the transaction last week and I received my new ID Card yesterday...only 6 days!

I was shocked at how easy it was to do this task...

Their email address is [email protected], all the emails I received came from the same person, (Shansmine Fatalla- from the PRA Servicing Division).

They only asked for a simple application form to be filled out and returned to them. After receiving my application, they sent me the payment options, (1, 2 or 3 year renewal), and the courier fee information along with their bank account information for either depositing into their peso account or into their dollar account, (both at Landbank)...depending on if you are making your transaction with US Dollars or in Philippine Pesos. One additional request is that you include your full name and your SRRV Number on the banks deposit slip to ensure that the deposit will be accurately credited to your PRA account.

After making the deposit, they ask for a clear copy of the deposit slip for proof of payment, a clear copy of your old SRRV ID Card and a clear copy of your Passport Bio Page along with the address where you want the courier to deliver your new card and email this information back to them. They actually asked for scanned copies but I did not have access to a scanner, so I just took photos with my mobile phone and attached those to the email and they accepted the photos with no problems.

Six calendar days later, I had my new SRRV ID Card...

I wish everything was this easy to do here!


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Manitoba said:


> That is good to know, what did they do about the picture, use the last one or did you send one in electronically?


My new card has the exact same picture on it from my old ID Card...but they did request a new 2x2 photo to be sent in with the application form and I sent mine in electronically but then they did not use it...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Cebu Citizen said:


> My new card has the exact same picture on it from my old ID Card...but they did request a new 2x2 photo to be sent in with the application form and I sent mine in electronically but then they did not use it...


Same here, my Permanent Resident Card has the same photo since I applied for the 13a in 2007 and every 5 years I bring in a whole new set of photos for my renewal but end up with the original photo an and updated expire date.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Cebu Citizen said:


> My new card has the exact same picture on it from my old ID Card...but they did request a new 2x2 photo to be sent in with the application form and I sent mine in electronically but then they did not use it...


I have only renewed once but they used a new picture. Good thing because I had shaved off a beard and cut long hair since my initial application, now I have shaved my head,( Lock down boredom lol). It would be difficult to recognize me easily from my original ID card.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Manitoba said:


> I have only renewed once but they used a new picture. Good thing because I had shaved off a beard and cut long hair since my initial application, now I have shaved my head,( Lock down boredom lol). It would be difficult to recognize me easily from my original ID card.


Yeah...I ended up shaving off my beard also, (and maybe my head soon), but not out of boredom...my lawn was mowed because I was having increasing difficulty keeping my dive mask sealed against my face while scuba diving...it's as if my beard hair was becoming more course as I grew older and it was amazing how much easier and more relaxing diving became with no facial hair to deal with...LOL!!!

I should try to get a new photo also because I think officials would find it very difficult to recognize me now, (six years since the original photo). The only plus side is it has been many, many long months, (maybe years), since anyone has ever asked to see my ID for any reason, even during COVID19. The only thing they ever ask for is my quarantine pass and it has no photo and I did not even apply for it, my wife did...


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Cebu Citizen said:


> ......The only plus side is it has been many, many long months, (maybe years), since anyone has ever asked to see my ID for any reason, even during COVID19. ......


I have been asked for ID to use a credit card here. Chipped card but ID required.

Are you diving now? in Moalboal and will be leaving for the dive shop in a few minutes.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Yes, I dive whenever I can, several times each week...the beaches and dive sites are open here in Bohol...

I am tired of being couped up inside since this pandemic started...and there is no better way to socially distance then to go scuba diving...Hahaha! I was very happy to hear that the Governor of Bohol opened up the beaches about 5 or 6 weeks ago...


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Cebu Citizen said:


> Yes, I dive whenever I can, several times each week...the beaches and dive sites are open here in Bohol...
> 
> ...


I was there in October/November last year. I dove with Philippine Fun Divers there. Good bunch to dive with.


----------



## Nate5182 (Sep 8, 2020)

*Nate5182*

I love how on the front page of PRA's website, the thumbnail of the the video promoting the SRRV says "It also allows me to return to the Philippines anytime I want." 
Oh... you want to come now?!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Online Websites*



Nate5182 said:


> I love how on the front page of PRA's website, the thumbnail of the the video promoting the SRRV says "It also allows me to return to the Philippines anytime I want."
> Oh... you want to come now?!


Hi Nate and welcome to the forum. 

The Covid response feels like unchartered territory and so if you're not married than the SRRV won't work for sure and this is a poor and developing country so the population is at risk, many can't afford any form of health care so as a single expat or? or one that doesn't or can't utilize the 13a Visa... traveling in and out of the country if you think about it, you are more like a permanent tourist.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

I would want to go to the Philippines now anyway  but I can't.
After some need of travelling before settling, my meetings with people would be just with a few, because I want to live with just little contact with people anyway. I like to live in nice nature far from neighbours as my place in Sweden, but my joints want change to warm year around.

The Philippines make some misstakes (often by some people don't follow restrictions) 
BUT they are much BETTER than the official handling in Sweden anyway... 
(In Sweden there are just a few restrictions and one of them is crazy =Only an arm length as "safe" distance face to face!!! 
Very few use facemask/shield in Sweden. I don't go shopping, I just send orders and get things delivered, but a friend of mine living elsewhere go shopping. He told in the supermarket mostly it's only him who use facemask and gloves!  (Plus it's a transparent wall mounted at the cassiere and paying with card so no contact there.)


----------



## BGCExpat (Oct 26, 2015)

I agree with your sentiments to an extent MCA, what we do at this juncture should always be with the greater good for the most people at the forefront. 

I do not believe a piece of paper like a marriage certificate makes one any more or less capable of getting Covid or spreading Covid however. The rules seem entirely random, and made up by politicians instead of virologists and disease experts. I am one of those being kept out of my adopted country even though I lived there for years, own a condo, have family there, but lack a marriage certificate. 

We were caught out of country when the lockdowns happened and are now forced to pay rent where we are sheltering (New Zealand), as well as paying a condo mortgage and fees back in the Philippines. I have millions of pesos at stake, yet bureaucracy is keeping me and my pinay away simply because we are not yet married. Is this right? Is this fair? Certainly the PRA won’t say a word about this inequity in their sales literature while they try to sell more SRRV visas, if people knew the truth that they would only be allowed entry if they were married they wouldn’t sell visa at all...

Sorry for the rant, but after 6 months of being kept from our home, forced to make dual rent payments, and hearing nothing but politicized nonsense from authorities we have about had it - both with the Philippines and Covid...


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I hear your anguish and frustrations BGC and sympathise because it could have been me too, flew back into Manila on the 14th of march and fled the city back to our house before the lock downs on the 15th.
Enforced retirement, not a bad thing.

OMO but I think what all have to remember when it comes to the PRA is the deals brokered prior to C-19 with, in reality the governing body, bureau of immigration and government doctrines, to try to change now? The PRA? I'm sure they went into bat for SRRV holders when this happened and possibly they are still nipping at the heals of immi, who knows but I hope they see the errors of their inconvenience caused to holders of a retirement visa that allows the holder to come and go when they want "as advertised".

Good luck and I hope things turn around with the PRA.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

BGCExpat said:


> I agree with your sentiments to an extent MCA, what we do at this juncture should always be with the greater good for the most people at the forefront.
> 
> I do not believe a piece of paper like a marriage certificate makes one any more or less capable of getting Covid or spreading Covid however. The rules seem entirely random, and made up by politicians instead of virologists and disease experts. I am one of those being kept out of my adopted country even though I lived there for years, own a condo, have family there, but lack a marriage certificate.
> 
> ...


Sounds extremely expensive and stressful BGC, I feel for you and your family... but is there anything you can do, so is there any hope for marriage in New Zealand? Can you or do you want to marry and with that document then come back, wouldn't that work? Because I'm not seeing any changes here unless they come up with a vaccine soon, so really you're only hope is a vaccine approved in the Philippines or another country donating a vaccine and that's not gonna be until the summer of next year, can you wait that long.

I know this must affect others so a very important topic for those that got stuck outside the Philippines and not married or for what ever reasons marriage isn't possible.


----------



## BGCExpat (Oct 26, 2015)

Short of a rush marriage, I don’t see a way. We are engaged already, but do not want to get married just so we have a piece of paper that satisfies some border agent to allow us back in. Seems rather ridiculous when one thinks about it... I never knew a marriage certificate could ward of a rampaging virus... 

We already have solid private health insurance and will have additional travel insurance that covers any costs associated with Covid, I can’t see why they would not allow us in but will allow a married couple in who actually might be a burden to the health system.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

OMO but marrying someone to save money and difficulties? At 23 I never wanted to get married but at 24 after a year with my girl that wouldn't live with me unless married I bit the bullet,,,,, reminds me of "paradise by the dashboard lights", Meatloaf. In saying this there was the proverbial religious pressure from her family even though she stayed at my house 3 days a week and I at hers for 3 days and on Sundays we rested. We lasted 22 years and 2 beautiful children etc etc. Nothing is forever.

I am sure BGC has looked at all the options as most of us have to suit our needs,,,,,,,, then C-19 came along, adapt we do, little choice at times.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

BGCExpat said:


> Short of a rush marriage, I don’t see a way. We are engaged already, but do not want to get married just so we have a piece of paper that satisfies some border agent to allow us back in. Seems rather ridiculous when one thinks about it... I never knew a marriage certificate could ward of a rampaging virus...
> 
> We already have solid private health insurance and will have additional travel insurance that covers any costs associated with Covid, I can’t see why they would not allow us in but will allow a married couple in who actually might be a burden to the health system.


There you go, well said and I agree. Hang in there mate.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

BGCExpat said:


> We are engaged already, but do not want to get married just so we have a piece of paper that satisfies some border agent to allow us back in. Seems rather ridiculous when one thinks about it...


 Yes. But you are allready Engaged *to be married* so it would just be marrying some earlier which would *solve the problem*...



BGCExpat said:


> Short of a rush marriage, I don’t see a way.


 If I understand you correct you and your gf are in diffeent countries. 
Have you rerearched if the marrying can be solved through internet?
If you are in same country it's easy solved by marry her


----------

